# Pista .... Chrome or wierd green



## Braap! (Sep 8, 2005)

Looking at getting a pista. I have a choice of the all chrome or the puke green. The Green is definitely a wtf were they thinking color, but the chrome seems a bit too bright. I'm leaning toward the chrome but the puke green doesn't bug me too much and it's different. Which one would you get??

http://www.bianchiusa.com/06_pista.html

After a second look the grren doesn't seem too bad ....


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Braap! said:


> Looking at getting a pista. I have a choice of the all chrome or the puke green. The Green is definitely a wtf were they thinking color, but the chrome seems a bit too bright. I'm leaning toward the chrome but the puke green doesn't bug me too much and it's different. Which one would you get??
> 
> http://www.bianchiusa.com/06_pista.html
> 
> After a second look the grren doesn't seem too bad ....


Celeste (puke green) is the only color toi get a Bianchi in IMO...tradition my man.


----------



## Braap! (Sep 8, 2005)

Celeste is a different shade of green isn't it. Bianchi calls that green "Gang Green"


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

Braap! said:


> Celeste is a different shade of green isn't it. Bianchi calls that green "Gang Green"


That is a totally different color than celeste.That looks like the color of vomit that comes from my dog after she ate a bar of soap. 

The chrome looks good.My LBS has one an it's not a bad looking bike at all.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Go for the chrome! That Gang Green paint is inexcusable--it'swhat's holding me back from getting a Castro Valley.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 28, 2006)

I've got a chrome one and it's gorgeous. That green almost seems like it's some kind of joke. I bet they'll have a lot left at the end of the year. And wtf is up with the leopard part of the seat that comes with the green one?


----------



## phil-bianchi (May 23, 2006)

*gang green*

that green is actualy very beautiful with the block Bianchi logos and WC colors.

like the old school jersey's

molta bella


----------



## Bloatedpig (Apr 10, 2004)

*Not a bad color...........*

I'd go with the green. Isn't Gang Green a comic book villain? You'd think they would offer celeste though. I had to bust my chops to get an all Celeste paint scheme. (Freccia Celeste).

Regards


----------

